# Reading/Wyomissing PA - Large Beautiful Churches?



## gjhardt (Mar 3, 2008)

Daughter looking for nice big church for her wedding in July in Reading, PA. Their church won't hold 200 guests and is too far from reception in Reading. 

Any locals - can you give me some names of churches that I might be able to look into.

As usual - thanks tuggers in advance.

Gloria


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 3, 2008)

Gloria,

You should be able to locate a church to meet your needs here
Churches in Reading Pennsylvania


Richard

P.S. Put your cursor in the middle till you see a bi-directional arrow and pull Google to your right for easier reading (no pun intended).


----------



## gjhardt (Mar 6, 2008)

*Help*

I have called dozens of churches.  If anyone lives in that area and has a church that will allow another pastor to perform the ceremony and can hold 200 people please let me know.

Thanks,

Gloria


----------



## wackymother (Mar 6, 2008)

Does it have to be in a church? Not that I know of any halls in Reading, but maybe you could call Albright College and see if they have any spaces big enough or know of any. I think there are other colleges in Reading, too.


----------



## Kay H (Mar 6, 2008)

What denomination church?


----------



## gjhardt (Mar 7, 2008)

Daughter goes to a nondenominational church called Providence in West Chester, we are catholic and not from the area, I really want a church that is why I am trying so hard if we are unsuccessful we will have at the Reading Art Works where she is having the reception.

I was hoping someone knew of a church that allowed others to use for a donation, but like my church at home, most churches require you to be a member.

I'll keep trying.

Thanks to all

Gloria


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 7, 2008)

Gloria,

Did you try Glad Tidings Assembly of God Church in Reading, Pa?
www.gtaog.org/


Richard


----------



## gjhardt (Mar 10, 2008)

Richard,

Thanks for the help.  Glad Tidings has a big event and can't help us out that weekend.

Still searching.

Gloria


----------



## wackymother (Mar 10, 2008)

I guess you tried calling the diocese and asking for help? It makes me sad that the churches won't help you out....


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 10, 2008)

Gloria,

Here's a list to try if you haven't already contacted them -

Holy Spirit Lutheran Church
421 Windsor Street (4th & Windsor)
Reading PA 19604
Ph:610-376-0825

Atonement Lutheran Church 
5 Wyomissing Blvd.
Wyomissing PA 19610
Ph:610- 375-8049

Calvary United Methodist Church
831 North Wyomissing Blvd.
Wyomissing PA 19610
Ph:610-373-7479

First United Church of Christ
611 Washington Street
Reading PA 19603
Ph:610-374-8694

Kissingers Lutheran Church
715 Berkshire Blvd.
Wyomissing PA 19610-1904
Ph:610-372-5606


Richard


----------



## gjhardt (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for suggestions.  She found a church and things are all set, don't know the name of it, it is mennonite and they will allow her pastor to do the service.

Now on to the next crisis - a dress for the mother of the bride.......


----------

